#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Кто знает, сколько можно жить на соках?

## Kamla

Привет.
Кто пробовал? Есть токо один знакомый, простой обычный русский человек, который 2 года жил на соках, и чувствует себя хорошо. Нужна инфо, у кого есть возможность, и сведения, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## До

Не является ли "чувствует себя хорошо" слишком слабым, размытым критерием? Какой образ жизни он ведет? Живет один в тайге? Управляет крупным предприятием? Программист? Крановщик? Пенсионер? Этим занимаются обычные русские люди.

----------


## Топпер

А зачем нужно жить только на соках?

----------


## Aleksey L.

Это изврат. По-крайней мере, не могу представить, как можно жить на соках  :Smilie:  ... особенно учитывая тот факт, что за последнее время разочаровался практически во всех соках, продаваемых в магазинах. Лучше уж "жить" на родниковой воде  :Smilie:  ... нежели на "соках" ... или вот на минеральных водах.

----------


## Aleksey L.

к слову, на днях попробовал мин. воду "дарида" белорусского производства, привезенную из смоленской области ... и она весьма и весьма порадовала ... там она стоила 12р за 1.5л )

----------


## Kamla

> Это изврат. По-крайней мере, не могу представить, как можно жить на соках  ... особенно учитывая тот факт, что за последнее время разочаровался практически во всех соках, продаваемых в магазинах. Лучше уж "жить" на родниковой воде  ... нежели на "соках" ... или вот на минеральных водах.



Не...имела в виду самому выжимать)) А родниковая вода конечно же рулит!

----------


## Kamla

> А зачем нужно жить только на соках?


Мне для работы надо, альтернативной медицины. Земля слишком грубая энергия.

До1, а человек другой после этого стал, живёт в Индии, что-то там на рунах делает, короче магом каким-то стал.

----------


## Вао

Когда ходил в фитнесс клуб, то встречал там одного инструктора, который в течении нескольких лет пил одни только соки и витаминизированные коктейли. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

Камала, если Вы внимательны к своему организму, научились глубоко успокаивать ум и воспринимать самые тонкие движения желаний и ощущений, то просто питаясь только соком, Вы сможете чувствовать, какие потребности утоляются, а какие нет. Многие люди не способны даже осознавать, насколько они утоляют потребность тела в дыхании, потому что никогда не практикуют осознание того, как усиливается и как утоляется потребность тела в получении необходимого количества кислорода и выводе углекислого газа. Поэтому и возникают мнения и сомнения относительно полезности или необходимости или вредности тех или иных способов дыхания, тех или иных продуктов, тех или иных привычек.

----------


## Топпер

> Мне для работы надо, альтернативной медицины. Земля слишком грубая энергия.
> 
> До1, а человек другой после этого стал, живёт в Индии, что-то там на рунах делает, короче магом каким-то стал.


Вам, видимо, с подбными вопросами и с подобными идеями лучше задавать их на каком-либо эзотерическом форуме.
Для Буддизма совершенно не важно, чем питается человек. Более того, подобные диеты - это скатывание в область излишнего аскетизма. Т.е. это не Срединный Путь.
Подобные диеты - верный метод увеличения эго: "Я буду питаться только чистой пищей"

----------


## Kamla

> Вам, видимо, с подбными вопросами и с подобными идеями лучше задавать их на каком-либо эзотерическом форуме.
> Для Буддизма совершенно не важно, чем питается человек. Более того, подобные диеты - это скатывание в область излишнего аскетизма. Т.е. это не Срединный Путь.
> Подобные диеты - верный метод увеличения эго: "Я буду питаться только чистой пищей"


Топпер, не верно меня поняли. Я не утверждала, что грубая Земля-грязная, грубая это не синоним грязи. 
Далее. Без аскез жить мне скучно, видимо карма такая. Всегда совершаю какие-нить асекезы. ну что поделаешь, жизнь такая весёлая моя :Smilie:  
Для меня например то же нендро-излишний аскетизм, а некоторые совершают, и так не считают. Каждому что-то свое легче даётся.Я например свой образ жизни аскетичным не считаю, хотя для многих жить как я-бешенная аскеза.
Да, и с еще одной стороны.Развеж человек не должен быть аскетом, если он ищет свободы? 
Но это так. Мне действительно для работы надо. думала вдруг кто пробовал еще, интересно просто.
А может кто каких-нить не попсовых форумов эзотерических посоветует тогда?

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Kamala



> Топпер, не верно меня поняли. Я не утверждала, что грубая Земля-грязная, грубая это не синоним грязи.


Да я тоже больше не про грязь. Скорее про энергетику. Иногда делят так пищу типа "эта - лучше для астрала. А эта - для ментала"



> Без аскез жить мне скучно, видимо карма такая. Всегда совершаю какие-нить асекезы. ну что поделаешь, жизнь такая весёлая моя


Именно так. Вы сами чётко ответили: причина вашей аскезы - скука. Ум человека так устроен, что стремится к различного вида наслаждениям. Как не странно, но аскеза тоже может быть наслаждением.



> Да, и с еще одной стороны.Развеж человек не должен быть аскетом, если он ищет свободы?


В Буддизме - нет. Человек должен просто обеспечить себе наиболее благоприятные условия для практики. Такие, которые бы не отвлекали ум. Для ума, что излишний гедонизм, что излишний аскетизм - это помеха.
«Есть, о монахи, две крайности, в которые пусть не вдается подвижник.
Одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет». Дхаммачаккапаватана сутта



> А может кто каких-нить не попсовых форумов эзотерических посоветует тогда?


Здесь, по правилам форума нельзя давать подобных ссылок. Попробуйте просто через поисковик найти.

----------


## Kamla

Крута, вы уже все прониклись серединным путём. Поздравляю. Главное себя не обманывать. Излишний аскетизм, Топер, это для вас он лишний,повторюсь, как для меня к примеру нендро. Мой аскетизм мне не в тягость, а в радость. А в остальном согласна. Удач!

----------


## Топпер

> Крута, вы уже все прониклись серединным путём. Поздравляю. Главное себя не обманывать.


По крайней мере, надо стараться.



> это для вас он лишний,повторюсь, как для меня к примеру нендро. Мой аскетизм мне не в тягость, а в радость.


Если вы хотите добиться неких своих целей, тогда, конечно, подобный аскетизм - это полностью ваше право. Если же вы хотите следовать за Татхагатой, тогда лучше идти тем путём, который он показал, а не изобретать велосипед. Школ - много, методов - много. На любой вкус есть.

----------


## Буль

> А родниковая вода конечно же рулит!


Рулит чем? Родниковая вода доставляет из земли то, что в землю было сброшено. Пестициды, тяжелые элементы и прочую дрянь - то же.

У нас был случай когда у местного родника умерла собака и труп пролежал рядом месяца два. Санэпидстанция запретила брать воду из родника, и даже милиционера приставили. Но ночью, когда милиционер уходил, упрямые верующие всё равно тырили воду из святого источника... Как никто не помер - одним буддам известно...

----------


## Kamla

> Если вы хотите добиться неких своих целей, тогда, конечно, подобный аскетизм - это полностью ваше право. Если же вы хотите следовать за Татхагатой, тогда лучше идти тем путём, который он показал, а не изобретать велосипед. Школ - много, методов - много. На любой вкус есть.


Идти чьим-то путём означает закрыть глаза на свой. Это моё мнение. Возможно не буддийское, простите. Однако мои буддийские учителя в этом полностью со мной солидарны.
На счёт добиться своих целей, дорогой Топпер, достичь просветления во благо всем живым существам, или во благо себе самому, это тоже является своей целью. И, моё мнение, для такой огромной цели необходимо ЭГО. ЭГО настоящего самоуверенного Будды. Как бы это не звучало глупо, или смешно.

----------


## Kamla

> Рулит чем? Родниковая вода доставляет из земли то, что в землю было сброшено. Пестициды, тяжелые элементы и прочую дрянь - то же.
> 
> У нас был случай когда у местного родника умерла собака и труп пролежал рядом месяца два. Санэпидстанция запретила брать воду из родника, и даже милиционера приставили. Но ночью, когда милиционер уходил, упрямые верующие всё равно тырили воду из святого источника... Как никто не помер - одним буддам известно...



Ой, ну не знаю, у нас вся страна на родниковой воде держиться. Все родники атаковали..Ко многим уже не подступиться, все в бутылки засовывают водичку. Хотя ещё остались кучи маленьких, и таких вкусных. К примеру родниковая вода за неделю не теряет вкус,и более. А крановая городская-на следущие сутки уже пить не возможно..Хотя на севере из под кранов чистейшая родниковая..

----------


## Ersh

http://www.newsru.com/world/01sep2006/water.html

----------


## Kamla

Кстати да, север-очень богат. И красотища неописуемая, ну горы там, все такое, и множество родников. А ведь ещё и озеро Кинерет, что как море.(эт там где Исус по воде гулял).Ясно за что тут борьба.

----------


## Aleksey L.

^^^ так вот оно что ... (про ссылку)

... Так, на западе Китая быстрыми темпами завершается строительство водоканала "Черный Иртыш-Карамай", по которому часть вод верховья Иртыша будет перебрасываться в район нефтяного месторождения близ города Урумчи в КНР. При реализации грандиозных планов Пекина восточная и центральная области Казахстана могут быть обезвожены. Еще во времена Советского Союза экологи били тревогу по поводу того, что _в Китае увеличивают водозабор_, что крайне _негативно сказывается на природной среде_ соседних стран.

----------


## Aleksey L.

"священные войны" из-за "священных мест" (говоря про Израиль) - удел больных на головушку. А вот за экологию бороться - дело. Особенно, когда реки загрязняют, строя фабричные комплексы, как, например, в Индии на реке Нармада.
__________________________________________
небольшая поправка ... там возвели серию плотин, изменив экологию, природный ход вещей ... учитывая, что это - одно из мест (шакти питха) издревле, можно предположить, что это сказывается на ситуации во всем мире.

http://www.narmada.org/nvdp.dams/

----------


## TAndra

Привет!
Думается, что жить так, действительно, можно долго. И примеров достаточно.
Поделюсь своим опытом. Это продолжалось чуть больше месяца и было формой очищения организма от шлаков. Так же пыталась избавиться от некоторых хронических заболеваний. 
Делала  эксперимент летом и в южном штате, что давало мне возможность прогуливаться под солнышком. Использовала лучшую на тот момент соковыжималку, работающую по принципу "twin gears". Это значит, что овощной и фруктовый сок был хорошего качества. 
Первая неделя была неприятной: депрессия, есть хотелось и пр. Обычная потеря веса. Наверно, до 10 кг. 
Потом привыкла. Даже понравилось. Легкость в теле, весело. Неэстетичные образования на некоторых частях тела пропали, так что фигура, казалось, изменилась к лучшему. Внешний вид был вполне хорошим.  Красивый цвет лица, блестящие глаза и пр. 
Однако, поставленные цели достигнуты не были. Заболевания, из-за борьбы с которыми все началось, остались.
Самое плохое. 
Во время сокования, похоже, при отсутствии белка мышечные и соединительные ткани перешли в жировую. Сначало это незаметно. С набором обычного веса проявилось у меня на руках и ногах в виде бесформенных жировых отложений. Видимо, этому способствовали и мои 1, 3 и 5 дневные голодания в течение нескольких лет в прошлом.
В этом году мне  понадобилось пять-шесть месяцев плотной программы борьбы с целлюлитом, чтобы привести тело в частичный порядок. Хотя визуально "апельсиновая корка" не заметна, под кожей прощупываются комочки жира.
Было бы хорошо узнать об опытах подобного рода у других экспериментаторов. 
Могу сказать, что перед началом  следует основательно познакомиться с настоящей профессиональной литературой по теме. Информацию таких популярных авторов, как П.Брегг, Малахов и другие  использовать не следует.

----------


## Буль

> Во время сокования, похоже, при отсутствии белка мышечные и соединительные ткани перешли в жировую. Сначало это незаметно. С набором обычного веса проявилось у меня на руках и ногах в виде бесформенных жировых отложений.


Нет, мышечные ткани никуда не "перешли". 

Во время голодания организм начинает разрушать как раз не жир, а мышцы, т.к. с точки зрения выживания сжигать белок мышц экономичнее в 10 раз чем расщеплять жировую ткань, и, к тому же, закалённый эволюцией организм разумно предполагает что за периодом голода (осень) обязательно последует холод (зима) и всеми силами старается сохранить "шубу" из жира. Поэтому тучным не рекомендуется голодать, т.к. этим создаётся как раз обратный эффект.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Привет.
> Кто пробовал? Есть токо один знакомый, простой обычный русский человек, который 2 года жил на соках, и чувствует себя хорошо. Нужна инфо, у кого есть возможность, и сведения, поделитесь пожалуйста.


Можно, конечно, жить только на соках и 2 года, и, даже, наверно, и больше, но дисбактериоз, нарушение обмена веществ гарантированы. У одной моей знакомой в результате подобного экстрима начили лезть волосы и в итоге, после того как она потеряла зуб, с подобными экспериментами завязала. Организм тонкая штука.

----------


## Тала

> Для Буддизма совершенно не важно, чем питается человек. Более того, подобные диеты - это скатывание в область излишнего аскетизма. Т.е. это не Срединный Путь.Подобные диеты - верный метод увеличения эго: "Я буду питаться только чистой пищей"


А мыться может тоже не надо? Почему, когда речь идет о теле снаружи, все однозначны: и моются, и одежду стирают, а когда идет речь идет о теле изнутри, то все, что не совпадает с общепринятым образом жизни и питания, обзывают излишним аскетизмом?
Аскетизм в нормальном понимании этого слова – это стремление к простоте. Простота – это отражение естественности Природы. Естественность Природы – это и наша естественность. 

Топер, а питание, например, сырыми овощами и фруктами – излишний аскетизм или нормальное состояние? Для кого-то аскетизм, а кто-то просто не может иначе, потому что для него это естественно.

----------


## Тала

> Привет.
> Кто пробовал? Есть токо один знакомый, простой обычный русский человек, который 2 года жил на соках, и чувствует себя хорошо. Нужна инфо, у кого есть возможность, и сведения, поделитесь пожалуйста.


Камала, по поводу питания только соками – не знаю. Для меня питание только соками – это в какой-то степени просто лечение, и, следовательно должно продолжаться лишь какое-то время. По крайней мере, это касается овощных соков. Проще, думаю, если питаться в основном фруктовыми соками (свежевыжатыми, естественно, как вы и писали), апельсиновый и ананасовый – самые полезные и соками из зелени (щавель, петрушка, укроп, шпинат, салат в смеси с огуречным или кабачковым). Зеленые соки должны быть обязательно, практически каждый день. Этот стройный ряд можно разбавлять временами морковным. Свекольный вообще не советую, разве что иногда, примерно раз в месяц, но только в смеси с морковным в соотношении 1 часть свекольного к 4 частям морковного. Свекольный сок в чистом виде резко понижает давление. 
Но, честно говоря,  не знаю, зачем питаться только соками. Соки – это не естественное создание природы – это нечто, придуманное человеком. И на их изготовление уходит очень много растительного материала. Уж лучше питаться просто сырыми овощами и фруктами: они хорошо насыщают, и для организма их нужно меньше. Я питаюсь, например, 2-3 раза в день: один раз овощной прием (в основе зеленый салат +1-2 овоща по желанию) и 1-2 раза фруктовый. 
Опыта питания только соками не было, но мой ребенок до года питался только свежевыжатыми соками и молоком (с выдерживанием правильных промежутков между едой). Но там понятно – у ребенка несформированная систем пищеварения и твердую пищу он не воспринимает, но для взрослого человека питание только соками считаю не совсем целесообразным. Слишком большая нагрузка на Природу от такого человека, и это не соотносится с понятием естественности и простоты. Хотя пару недель только на соках посидеть для внутреннего очищения организма, думаю, весьма полезно. Но целью такого питания должно быть не достижение каких-то особых способностей, то есть эгоистических целей, а достижения состояния естественности и простоты.

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте.



> А мыться может тоже не надо? Почему, когда речь идет о теле снаружи, все однозначны: и моются, и одежду стирают, а когда идет речь идет о теле изнутри, то все, что не совпадает с общепринятым образом жизни и питания, обзывают излишним аскетизмом?


Если мы говорим о наиболее благоприятных условиях для практики (а мы, я так понимаю, об этом и ведём разговор), то мыться тоже нужно с оглядкой. Например, принимать всякие умащающие ванны, кремы, благовония - это тоже излишне. Совсем не мыться - это негигиенично. Поэтому есть средний вариант: мыться для того, что бы не заболеть и не разводить кожных паразитов. Это, примерно,  раз в неделю. Хотя, для современного городского человека это может показаться дикостью. Но из *излишней* заботы о теле тоже можно сделать культ. И это тоже будет помехой.



> Аскетизм в нормальном понимании этого слова – это стремление к простоте. Простота – это отражение естественности Природы. Естественность Природы – это и наша естественность.


Хм.....
Внебрачный секс прост и естествен. Но значит ли, что он - аскетичен?



> Топер, а питание, например, сырыми овощами и фруктами – излишний аскетизм или нормальное состояние?


Если вы скежете себе: "буду питаться *только* сырыми овощами, и ничего иного в рот не возьму", то да, это будет излишним аскетизмом



> Для кого-то аскетизм, а кто-то просто не может иначе, потому что для него это естественно.


И для кого естественно жить только на соках? Для человека естественно быть всеядным. Посмотрите на зубы.
Хотя, как я уже писал выше: если вы не собираетесь практиковать Дхамму - это ваше дело, чем заниматься. Если же хотите практиковать, то лучше занятся методами, изложенными в суттах, а не изобретать велосипед.

----------


## Тала

> И для кого естественно жить только на соках? Для человека естественно быть всеядным. Посмотрите на зубы.


Я уже писала много раз о том, что заблуждение о зубах - самое большое заблуждение и самый слабый аргумент. Такая формула зубов присуща всем млекопитающим, как классу. То есть клыки есть и у коров, и у волков, и у людей. А вот степень их развития говорит как раз о способе питания. И у людей, и у коров, в отличие от волков они слабо развиты, что говорит как раз о вегетарианском способе питания человека изначально

----------


## Тала

> Хм.....
> Внебрачный секс прост и естествен. Но значит ли, что он - аскетичен?


Прост и естественнен для кого?




> Если вы скежете себе: "буду питаться *только* сырыми овощами, и ничего иного в рот не возьму", то да, это будет излишним аскетизмом


Я вообще никогда не говорю ничего себе. Я действую. Просто действую. Когда для этого приходит время. Время приходит и трава растет сама по себе.

----------


## Тала

> Хотя, как я уже писал выше: если вы не собираетесь практиковать Дхамму - это ваше дело, чем заниматься. Если же хотите практиковать, то лучше занятся методами, изложенными в суттах, а не изобретать велосипед.


А как же монах Тхеравады, который уже несколько десятков лет питается одними апельсинами. Он что, суттр не читал? И впал в излишний аскетизм?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> А как же монах Тхеравады, который уже несколько десятков лет питается одними апельсинами. Он что, суттр не читал? И впал в излишний аскетизм?


Может это не аскетизм, а крайность потворства чувственным желаниям - может он обожает апельсины?  :Smilie: )

----------


## Тала

> Может это не аскетизм, а крайность потворства чувственным желаниям - может он обожает апельсины? )


Каждый на вопрос смотрит со своих позиций. По-моему, он просто ест. И ему все равно что есть. Абсолютно. Мне, например, тоже. Могу есть, могу не есть. Апельсины, так апельсины. Морковь, значит морковь.
А у монаха лучше вы сами спросите, он жив еще. Только вот живет в Тайланде. И адреса его я не знаю. Хотите, ищете сами, если вам его  ответ интересен.

----------


## Kamla

> Время приходит и трава растет сама по себе.


Боюсь, Тала, что ничего не происходит само по себе. То есть это возможно идеал, далеко я от Дзена, однако ещё раз, ничего не происходит само по себе. Сами по себе мы захвачены объектими созерцания, вот что на самом деле. Это с нашей стороны, когда мы смотрим на траву. А вообще не знаю, ппросто показалость что не все так просто.
А вот трава которая типа растёт сама по себе, это вы имеете ввиду просто сесть ничего не желая, и дать прорасти своим желаниям?

----------


## Kamla

А на счет апельсинчиков, или всего остального, Тала мне кажется верно говорит. 
Люди вообще просто обожают все что не как у них не признавать и хулить, а в лучшем случае просто считать что это не правильно, или не уважать.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть клыки есть и у коров, и у волков, и у людей. А вот степень их развития говорит как раз о способе питания. И у людей, и у коров, в отличие от волков они слабо развиты, что говорит как раз о вегетарианском способе питания человека изначально


Нет. Это говорит только о том, что человек (и большинство обезьян) не охотится и не ест при помощи клыков. У древнего человека и у обезьян были руки и камни, которые не хуже клыков. Если же мы посмотрим на обезьян, которые используют клыки, как оружие и т.п. (например павианы) то у них вполне развитые клыки и челюсти.



> Прост и естественнен для кого?


Для занимающихся внебрачным сексом.



> Я вообще никогда не говорю ничего себе. Я действую. Просто действую. Когда для этого приходит время. Время приходит и трава растет сама по себе.


Сами по себе, даже кошки..... 



> А как же монах Тхеравады, который уже несколько десятков лет питается одними апельсинами. Он что, суттр не читал? И впал в излишний аскетизм?


Сообщите пожалуйста его имя и какие-либо координаты (монастырь и т.п.). Ибо без этого можно говорить, скорее всего об очередной утке.

----------


## Тала

> Поэтому есть средний вариант: мыться для того, что бы не заболеть и не разводить кожных паразитов. Это, примерно,  раз в неделю. Хотя, для современного городского человека это может показаться дикостью. Но из *излишней* заботы о теле тоже можно сделать культ. И это тоже будет помехой.


Во все времена и у всех народов понятия о гигиене были разные. Например, в средние века у европейцев было естественно мыться раз в несколько месяцев. А китайцы и японцы, да и другие восточные народы мылись ежедневно.  И считали европейцев дикарями. Так что все условно. Для кого-то естественно мыться раз в неделю, для кого-то ежедневно. Не делая из этого культа.
Для кого-то естественно питаться всем подряд, для кого-то естественно в соответствии с видовым питанием. И держать свою внутреннюю среду в чистоте. Не делая из этого культа.




> прост и естествен. Но значит ли, что он - аскетичен?


Говоря о простоте и естественности, я имела в виду не психологическую леккость, а скромность и умеренность. Воистину, богат и могуч русский язык. Одно слово имеет столько смысловых интерпертаций.

----------


## Тала

> Боюсь, Тала, что ничего не происходит само по себе. То есть это возможно идеал, далеко я от Дзена, однако ещё раз, ничего не происходит само по себе.


Все происходит само по себе. Если не происходит, значит еще не созрело для происхождения. Не пришло еще время.



> Сами по себе мы захвачены объектими созерцания, вот что на самом деле. Это с нашей стороны, когда мы смотрим на траву. А вообще не знаю, ппросто показалость что не все так просто.


Мы ни чем не захвачены.  Мы свободны. Все пустотно по своей природе: и трава, и мы. Внешний мир зависит от нашего восприятия. Объекты не существуют сами по себе. И не имеют своих свойств сами по себе. Один и тот же объект каждый воспринимает по-разному. Объект субъективен по отношению к воспринимающему. А значит пустотен.
И мы пустотны. Нас нет, мы лишь часть всего и ничего одновременно. 



> А вот трава которая типа растёт сама по себе, это вы имеете ввиду просто сесть ничего не желая, и дать прорасти своим желаниям?


Нет, я имею в виду делать все с легкостью и радостью, с осознаванием момента. Если вы что-то делаете с усилием, неприязнью, трудностью, попытайтесь изменить свое отношение, свою мотивацию. Чтобы происходило просто и естественно. Если не получается - значит время не не пришло. Работайте с умом, чтобы подготовить почву. Когда готова почва и есть семена, и есть условия для роста семян - они прорастут. У них просто нет шансов не прорасти.

----------


## Тала

> Нет. Это говорит только о том, что человек (и большинство обезьян) не охотится и не ест при помощи клыков. У древнего человека и у обезьян были руки и камни, которые не хуже клыков. Если же мы посмотрим на обезьян, которые используют клыки, как оружие и т.п. (например павианы) то у них вполне развитые клыки и челюсти.


Вот именно, у обезьян клыки для защиты, а не для питания. Если бы для питания - они бы были заточены с другой стороны. У орангутангов и горилл, которые самые большие вегетарианцы среди обезьян и никогда не едят мясо, огромные клыки. Человек вегетарианц по своей сути, и об этом говорит и желудочно-кишечный тракт, его ферментативный состав и отсутствие клыков и когтей. А вообще эта тема активно обсуждается в других разделах, и она бесконечна. На эту тему в данном разделе я говорить не хочу. Иначе это затянется надолго и ни к чему хорошему не приведет. Если хотите, давайте перейдем в темы по вегетарианству, которые сейчас активно обсуждаются в других разделах или в ПС.




> Для занимающихся внебрачным сексом.


В браке он тоже считается простым и естественным. Топпер, на мой взгляд секс прост и естественнен только при наличие любви. Но это тоже отдельная тема. Отсутствие секса тоже является простым и естественным, если человек созрел для этого и способен создать такую мотивацию, при которой бы секса не хотелось. Все это дело ума, не более.




> Сами по себе, даже кошки.....


Кошки, как и другие животные находятся в особом состоянии. В том состоянии, когда они следуют своим естественным инстинктам, и способны не задумываться об этом. Они как бы вне кармы. Человек же способен мыслить, анализировать свои поступки. Следовательно, должен стараться поступать правильно. С возникновением анализирующего сознания возникает карма. Но благодаря анализирующему сознанию человек способен и достичь освобождения.



> Сообщите пожалуйста его имя и какие-либо координаты (монастырь и т.п.). Ибо без этого можно говорить, скорее всего об очередной утке.


Честно говоря, не знаю. Это был сюжет то ли в "Клубе путешественников", то ли в передаче "Вокруг света". Это изветстный монах, настоятель монастыря. Ему лет 65. Имени не запоминала, как и названия монастыря. Просто не думала, что когда-то пригодится. Кстати, Банзай тоже видел эту передачу, и в каком-то из разделов про вегетарианство он об этом говорил. Извините, что не владею более детальной информацией.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Если мы говорим о наиболее благоприятных условиях для практики (а мы, я так понимаю, об этом и ведём разговор), то мыться тоже нужно с оглядкой. Например, принимать всякие умащающие ванны, кремы, благовония - это тоже излишне. Совсем не мыться - это негигиенично. Поэтому есть средний вариант: мыться для того, что бы не заболеть и не разводить кожных паразитов. Это, примерно,  раз в неделю. Хотя, для современного городского человека это может показаться дикостью. Но из *излишней* заботы о теле тоже можно сделать культ. И это тоже будет помехой.
> .


Мда... Вы хотите сказать, что голодать на соках - это излишний аскетизм, а немыться нет?  :Wink: )) Раз в неделю?  :Smilie:  Ну вы хоть о ближних то подумайте - каково им вас нюхать то ? Им наверное побоку, что вы так просто культ из тела не делаете  :Smilie:  
А летом наверное это вообще труба по жаре, да еще если источник запаха-аффтор - мясоед . :Big Grin:  

Вообще есть прекрасные книги по йоге, там сказано что нужно делать с телом, что бы оно хорошо функционировало. Насчет водных процедур там их рекомендуют каждый день до рассвета. Типа очень полезно. Про диеты там тоже много сказано.
А голодание - одна из форм топаза (если я правильно написала).
Есть же книжки - в инете просто валом. 
После моря или холодной речки прекрасно кстати медитируется. Может если после ванны горячей человеку тоже хорошо, почему бы ее не принимать, особенно когда зима? И вообще, когда у вас горб на хребте и все энергии перекошены просветление вам уже не до просветления.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Кстати об утках. 
Недавно прочитала о племени в индии, которые питались только молоком. Один чувак с идеальным здоровьем уже 40 лет живет только на молоке.
Это в книжке по йоге написано могу кинуть автора.
Так что нет предела возможностям ...

----------


## Топпер

> Мда... Вы хотите сказать, что голодать на соках - это излишний аскетизм, а немыться нет? )) Раз в неделю?  Ну вы хоть о ближних то подумайте - каково им вас нюхать то ?


Вот это и есть излишняя привязанность. Ибо для гигиены достаточно раз в неделю. В армии так и делается. Конечно, из-за ближних наших приходится делать это каждый день
Скажите, а если бы ваш лама мылся раз в месяц, (а если бы он жил в Тибете и был тибетцем, то и вообще раз в год) вы бы как к этому относились? Наверное работали бы *со своей* двойственностью. Развивали бы равностное видение. 



> А летом наверное это вообще труба по жаре, да еще если источник запаха-аффтор - мясоед


Вполне терпимо, если не делать из этого проблему. Важна гигиена, а не запах. Кстати, монахи именно поэтому не должны пользоваться парфюмом. Что бы не делать культа из ухода за телом.



> Вообще есть прекрасные книги по йоге, там сказано что нужно делать с телом, что бы оно хорошо функционировало. Насчет водных процедур там их рекомендуют каждый день до рассвета. Типа очень полезно. Про диеты там тоже много сказано


Лучше руководствоваться Трипитакой.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Вот это и есть излишняя привязанность. Ибо для гигиены достаточно раз в неделю. В армии так и делается. Конечно, из-за ближних наших приходится делать это каждый день
> Скажите, а если бы ваш лама мылся раз в месяц, (а если бы он жил в Тибете и был тибетцем, то и вообще раз в год) вы бы как к этому относились? Наверное работали бы *со своей* двойственностью. Развивали бы равностное видение. 
> 
> Вполне терпимо, если не делать из этого проблему. Важна гигиена, а не запах. Кстати, монахи именно поэтому не должны пользоваться парфюмом. Что бы не делать культа из ухода за телом.
> 
> Лучше руководствоваться Трипитакой.


Какой бред  :Smilie: )))   Ну воняйте, раз хотите, остается посочувствовать вашим ближним  :Smilie:  
Кстати, вы были хоть на одном посвящении, где бы кто либо из лам или учителей позволил бы себе простите мыться раз в неделю?  :Smilie:  Я думаю вы бы это почувствовали.   :Smilie:  
Хотя конечно мойтесь как вам угодно и руководствуйтесь чем вам угодно. 
Если вы вычитали в Трипитаке, что вам надо мыться раз в неделю, то я думаю книги вроде йоги вам могут только повредить, вдруг вы там что нибудь тоже странное вычитаете.   :Smilie: 

Да, кстати,  с таким подходом, проблемы внебрачного секса вас, ИМХО, могут не волновать - он вам вряд ли грозит

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Вполне терпимо, если не делать из этого проблему. Важна гигиена, а не запах. Кстати, монахи именно поэтому не должны пользоваться парфюмом. Что бы не делать культа из ухода за телом.


А вы монах? 
Вообще лучше определиться, либо они для вас пример, а насколько я знаю у них еще и обет не есть мясо. 
Или как обычно, там нравится, там нет. Это цитируем, это мимо ушей пропускаем?

----------


## Топпер

> Какой бред )))


Екатерина, вам предупреждение. Это я не как оппонент говорю, а как модератор. 
Не оценивайте пожалуйста высказывание оппонента. Вы можете быть со мной (или любым другим собеседником) согласны или не согласны, но оценивать мнение человека таким образом у вас нет права. 



> Кстати, вы были хоть на одном посвящении, где бы кто либо из лам или учителей позволил бы себе простите мыться раз в неделю?  Я думаю вы бы это почувствовали.


Когда тибетцы только перебрались в Индию, дело так и обстояло.
Так, что там насчёт вопроса про ламу?



> Если вы вычитали в Трипитаке, что вам надо мыться раз в неделю, то я думаю книги вроде йоги вам могут только повредить, вдруг вы там что нибудь тоже странное вычитаете.


Да, конечно. Мне нет смысла создавать в голове акрошку и читать "книги по йоге", когда ещё не весь Канон данный Буддой изучен.



> Да, кстати, с таким подходом, проблемы внебрачного секса вас, ИМХО, могут не волновать - он вам вряд ли грозит


Личных выпадов не надо. Ещё одно предупреждение.



> Вообще лучше определиться, либо они для вас пример, а насколько я знаю у них еще и обет не есть мясо. 
> Или как обычно, там нравится, там нет. Это цитируем, это мимо ушей пропускаем?


У монахов *нет обета* не есть мясо. Мясо не едят только монахи некоторых китайских школ.

----------


## woltang

> Мясо не едят только монахи некоторых китайских школ


  корейские монахи тоже не едят мясо.




> нет смысла создавать в голове акрошку и читать "книги по йоге", когда ещё не весь Канон данный Буддой изучен.


Учение Будды -  способ изменить себя (то есть поступки  и практика),
 а не изучение как это применить в жизни.
 Пора ,брат пора.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> корейские монахи тоже не едят мясо.


Спасибо за уточнение.



> Пора ,брат пора


Что пора?

----------


## ullu

> Кстати, вы были хоть на одном посвящении, где бы кто либо из лам или учителей позволил бы себе простите мыться раз в неделю?


во время ньюнгне вроде как не моются вообще, а практика коллективная и не обязательно трехдневная.
На недавнем недельном нендро с д-р Нидой специально у него спрашивали можно мыться или нет пока идет ретрит, он сказал нельзя.
Вообще во время интенсивной практики типа ретрит мыться нельзя. Такое правило для ретритов, не стричь волосы и не мыться.
так что если проводите к примеру месячный ретрит, то и не моетесь месяц.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Да, конечно. Мне нет смысла создавать в голове акрошку и читать "книги по йоге", когда ещё не весь Канон данный Буддой изучен.
> 
> Личных выпадов не надо. Ещё одно предупреждение.


А .. вы ж, простите, модератор !  :Smilie: ))  Но все равно, при чем тут выпады? Я констатирую факт.   :Smilie:   Если человек долго не моется, то девушки, которые не обладают чистым видинием с ним в связи вступать не захотят по крайней мере бесплатно. А поскольку чистым видинием обладает не так уж много народа, то шансы на внебрачные связи очень малы. По моему логично?   :Smilie: 

Кстати, странно культ тела - это вроде как плохо, а в инете столько сидеть нормально?  :Wink:   Что говорят по этому поводу буддийские источники? Там кажется есть о "пустых разговорах" ?  :Wink:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

:Big Grin:  


> во время ньюнгне вроде как не моются вообще, а практика коллективная и не обязательно трехдневная.
> На недавнем недельном нендро с д-р Нидой специально у него спрашивали можно мыться или нет пока идет ретрит, он сказал нельзя.
> Вообще во время интенсивной практики типа ретрит мыться нельзя. Такое правило для ретритов, не стричь волосы и не мыться.
> так что если проводите к примеру месячный ретрит, то и не моетесь месяц.


Мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно. Я думаю, что во время этого действа все, простите, пахнут одинаково и не ходят на работу, не ездят в трамваях. Возможно практика также обладает некоторыми очистительными свойствами, я не вкурсе. На ритритах по Нендро у Оле нельзя мыть только голову, что бы не смыть знак и то, только тем, кто в первый раз, тело можно. Впрочем, везде своя специфика. 
Насчет такого "правила для ритритов" - приведите пожалуйста источник, откуда это взято.  ННР , кстати,кажется, очень положительно относится к купаниям  :Wink: 
Забавно было бы посмотреть что будет, если не мыться во время ритрита, выполняя простирания  :Smilie: ))

А , я товарищу модератору не ответила, чего то там что бы было , если бы я попала  высоко в тибет , а там бы мой лама не мог мыться?  :Big Grin:  
Так вот, когда это случится, я над этим вопросом обязательно подумаю, если время найду конечно  :Smilie: )) А то строить свою жизнь на предположениях если бы да кабы во рту росли грибы ... 

Да, кстати ногти все таки лучше стричь в обычной жизни, а то мало ли под ними пакость всякая заведется, она же, пакость эта , не знает, что у вас ритрит и вы руководствуетесь чем то там...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

"Не выполняй ритуалы для защиты других и не пытайся изгонять духов; если будешь это делать, твои способности ослабнут. Не смывай грязь с тела, одежды, головы и волос, потому что сиддхи из-за этого ослабеют и исчезнут. Нельзя стричь волосы, бороду или ногти, поскольку это ослабит силу мантры. Не разъясняй другим Дхарму из своего уединенного жилища, потому что это создаст препятствие для признаков свершения. Обет или клятву практиковать в течение долгого периода времени дай не один раз, но делай это каждый день, иначе можешь попасть под влияние мары."

Падмасамбхава . Хрустальное ожерелье 
безупречной практики

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Не смывай грязь с тела, одежды, головы и волос, потому что сиддхи из-за этого ослабеют и исчезнут


А ... теперь понятно.  Значит он опасается что исчезнут сиддхи... А все остальное тоже типа ногтей , волос и одежды или как? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

Ну он то вряд ли опасается  :Smilie:  
я думаю он просто знает. 

а про остальное я че-та не поняла вопроса.

----------


## Топпер

> )) Но все равно, при чем тут выпады? Я констатирую факт


Фактов здесь нет. Есть только ваши домыслы.



> Если человек долго не моется, то девушки, которые не обладают чистым видинием с ним в связи вступать не захотят по крайней мере бесплатно. А поскольку чистым видинием обладает не так уж много народа, то шансы на внебрачные связи очень малы. По моему логично?


Вот здесь и были выпады. Сейчас вы пишите "если человек". Вначале же писали про меня. Это и был переход на личности.



> Кстати, странно культ тела - это вроде как плохо, а в инете столько сидеть нормально?


Вы хотите это обсудить? Откройте отдельную тему.



> Что говорят по этому поводу буддийские источники? Там кажется есть о "пустых разговорах" ?


Пустые разговоры не есть хорошо. Потеря времени. Как, например, наш с вами разговор. Поэтому, стоит закончить. 
Прошу обсуждение модерации под любым соусом в теме не продолжать.

----------


## Neroli

> Не смывай грязь с тела, одежды, головы и волос, потому что сиддхи из-за этого ослабеют и исчезнут.


Ума не приложу что же ж это за сиддхи такие, которые можно банально смыть! 
Мда.

----------


## ullu

> Ума не приложу что же ж это за сиддхи такие, которые можно банально смыть! 
> Мда.


Да это не сиддхи, это мы такие.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Фактов здесь нет. Есть только ваши домыслы.


Это ваши домыслы, что вам показалось, что я на вас намекаю.

Хотите закончить - кто ж вам машает, заканчивайте  :Smilie: 

2 алл:
Конечно как этот чувак в кино "Сансара"  медитировал, что у него пальцы потом не разгибались и вообще его в чувство чашкой приводили, само собой куда уж там мыться  :Smilie: 

Думаю участникам дискуссии это не грозит.

Думаю им, то есть нам, не моясь, можно заработать одну сиддху - очищать одним присутствием вокруг место в общественном транспорте  :Big Grin:   Хотя сиддха очень нужная иногда ...

----------


## Тера

> А .. вы ж, простите, модератор ! ))  Но все равно, при чем тут выпады? Я констатирую факт.    Если человек долго не моется, то девушки, которые не обладают чистым видинием с ним в связи вступать не захотят по крайней мере бесплатно. А поскольку чистым видинием обладает не так уж много народа, то шансы на внебрачные связи очень малы. По моему логично?


Здравствуйте, Екатерина Петровна. 
Думаю, это мое сообщение можно считать офф-топом, но тут и так уже почти вся тема - офф-топ (какая разница, сколько раз в неделю мыться, если вопрос был О СОКАХ??)  :Smilie:  
Так вот, по поводу запахов, девушек и внебрачных связей.
1) Люди все разные... если кто страдает повышенным потоотделением и пониженной чистоплотностью, то тут можно и два раза в день мыться - не поможет. Сочувствую, если вам попадались такие субъекты ))
2) Девушкам нравятся разные субъекты... мне, например, спортсмены кажутся сексуальными )) А ведь на тренировках они потеют... и носки еще... Тяжелая женская доля.
3) Если бы много народу обладало бы "чистым видением", боюсь, тема внебрачных связей отмерла бы за ненадобностью  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А женщины не потеют и носков не носють...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ydg

К BTR:
Скажите, пожалуйста, где про это можно почитать:
>>Многие люди не способны даже осознавать, насколько они утоляют потребность тела в дыхании, потому что никогда не практикуют осознание того, *как усиливается и как утоляется потребность тела в получении необходимого количества кислорода и выводе углекислого газа.*<<

 а также про это:
>>если Вы внимательны к своему организму, научились глубоко успокаивать ум и воспринимать самые тонкие движения желаний и ощущений, то просто питаясь только соком, Вы сможете чувствовать, какие потребности утоляются, а какие нет. <<

Спасибо

----------


## Leksi

в Ведах описуется такой ритуал что если в течении года человек будет пить лишь одно молоко и ничего более, то он избавляется от 80% грехов,
что касается личьного опыта то я был без еды 10 дней пил лишь воду с лимоном и мёдом.

----------


## Uran

> Привет.
> Кто пробовал? Есть токо один знакомый, простой обычный русский человек, который 2 года жил на соках, и чувствует себя хорошо. Нужна инфо, у кого есть возможность, и сведения, поделитесь пожалуйста.


Такие опыты более подробно проводили ницисткие врачи, можете там узнать, ск-ко может прожить чел без того или иного...

----------


## Тала

> К BTR:
> Скажите, пожалуйста, где про это можно почитать:
> >>Многие люди не способны даже осознавать, насколько они утоляют потребность тела в дыхании, потому что никогда не практикуют осознание того, *как усиливается и как утоляется потребность тела в получении необходимого количества кислорода и выводе углекислого газа.*<<
> 
>  а также про это:
> >>если Вы внимательны к своему организму, научились глубоко успокаивать ум и воспринимать самые тонкие движения желаний и ощущений, то просто питаясь только соком, Вы сможете чувствовать, какие потребности утоляются, а какие нет. <<
> 
> Спасибо


Об этом не читается. Это познается только на практике и больше никак.

----------


## Uran

Практика очень простая, мы ей уже всенародно в РФ занимаемся  :Frown:  Че там пугать то? Как будто мы не знаем? Вы бы вон у дедущек и бабушек бы поинтересовались бы об их практике, они действительно сильные духом люди, войну все прошли, не то что некоторые на словах только.

----------

